# 4014 BIG BOY



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you really think they will be able to restore 4014?


I seen it at the Fairplex in Pomona 


How many BIG BOYS are left in Museums?

Why this one?

Some People are unhappy that they are taking it back

JJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

John there are several still around, 25 were built, 8 remain on display at various rail museums around the country, from the Wikipedia: 

"...The Big Boy is well represented among preserved steam locomotives in the United States. All except 4005 and 4017 are in the open without protection from the elements. Eight examples are preserved, as follows: 

4004: Holliday Park, Cheyenne, Wyoming 
4005: Forney Transportation Museum, Denver, Colorado 
4006: Museum of Transportation, St. Louis, Missouri 
4012: Steamtown National Historic Site, Scranton, Pennsylvania 
4014: The Railway and Locomotive Historical Society, Southern California Chapter, Fairplex, Pomona, California 
4017: National Railroad Museum, Green Bay, Wisconsin 
4018: Museum of the American Railroad, Dallas, Texas 
4023: Kenefick Park, Omaha, Nebraska 

The dry air of Southern California has helped 4014 to remain well preserved, assisted by care of the local chapter of the Railway and Locomotive Historical Society. The Steamtown example is also said[by whom?] to be in good condition, though harsher weather of the northeast has taken its toll. The Forney Transportation Museum in Denver moved 4005 to a renovated building in January 2001. Thanks to considerable fundraising and volunteer efforts, 4017 now resides with other pieces of railroad equipment in a climate-controlled shed at the museum in Green Bay. Number 4023 is the only known Big Boy to move by highway since preservation, to Kenefick Park in Omaha. 4018 is currently in the process of relocation by rail to a new location north of Dallas in Frisco, Texas...."


As for restoration I have always said *anything in possible if you throw enough cash at it.*

The big hurdle will be what condition the boiler is in, it will have to be x-rayed, retubed, all the staybolt inspected and probably most all of them replaced, conversion to oil fuel. I suspect the frames are ok, but all the wheels will need re-tiring, and there are probably 100's of fittings that will need replacing (controls, pumps, valves, seals, etc), most everything being custom built. If the boiler fails inspection that means replacing defective sections, if its very severe it could mean getting a new one built, that will be a monumental feat on its own, the Brits had to go all the way to former East Germany to find a company to build the boiler for the Peppercorn Tornado. This boiler would literally be twice as large. 

As I said on another thread, this will, quite literally, be the* largest* steam loco restoration project ever attempted.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't believe the UP would have gone to the effort unless they inspected the loco and determined they could restore it to operational status... since they have stated this is the goal. 

The loco was regularly lubed and rolled back and forth, so all bearings and moving parts seem to be in good shape... By removing the boiler jacket and insulation they have avoided the severe rust issues caused on other "museum" locos where moisture got in the insulation and rusted the boiler. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Up did look at several of the locos and chose this one as it needed less to restore and the worked out a better deal to get. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What was the cost? Last I heard The Hist. Soc. wanted something large in return. 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 25 Jul 2013 03:29 PM 
What was the cost? Last I heard The Hist. Soc. wanted something large in return. 

John John,

There was a rumor put out the other day on another 1:1 NG site, that UP would donate a couple of rare UP passenger cars to the Pomona group.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary I think a better deal would have been smomething like an F unit AB lashup. Passenger cars just dont have the same wow factor as locomotives. Even dismals can be big draws particularly if they are iconic types like the F unit covered wagons...or if could get thier hands on one of the last surviving PA-1 units, now Im dreaming.. ;-)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 25 Jul 2013 10:56 PM 
Gary I think a better deal would have been smomething like an F unit AB lashup. Passenger cars just dont have the same wow factor as locomotives. Even dismals can be big draws particularly if they are iconic types like the F unit covered wagons...or if could get thier hands on one of the last surviving PA-1 units, now Im dreaming.. ;-) I agree Vic, doesn't seem like a great trade. But the guy doing the "rumor-mongering" seemed like he was well acquainted with this transaction. There will be all kinds of rumors until this is a "done deal". Also heard that the BB will be gone by late Decemberthis year or early January 2014! Better go see it before then! Need to see this before the SWGRS show.

EDIT: Just picked up another statement that the 4014 will be moved to Colton Yard for bearing work in October!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Passenger cars may not have the "wow factor" of locomotives, but they can be easier to keep maintained for excursion service. Could be the historical society is looking for some items that can be both historically significant to their area, plus available via lease for excursions. 

At least that is how we look at passenger cars in the Roanoke Chapter. (I won't add NRHS, since I was absent for this month's meeting. It could no longer be applicable.) 

Just a thought, 
David Meashey


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm assuming that #4014 is going to join #3985 and #844 to make a trio of steamers? #3985 has been down for a number of years. What's her status now that #4014 is going to be getting a piece of the restoration funding pie?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Is Acc. BB steamer 4014 worth more now? 
Has to be factory numbered 4014? 
A renumbered BB worth the same as a factory numbered 4014?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are all worth $10,000 each now, and Accucraft is issuing special certificates to the lucky owners..


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 26 Jul 2013 11:10 AM 
Passenger cars may not have the "wow factor" of locomotives, but they can be easier to keep maintained for excursion service. Could be the historical society is looking for some items that can be both historically significant to their area, plus available via lease for excursions. 

At least that is how we look at passenger cars in the Roanoke Chapter. (I won't add NRHS, since I was absent for this month's meeting. It could no longer be applicable.) 

Just a thought, 
David Meashey 
Dave the only trouble with that is that this museum is totally landlocked, and doesn't have any kind of operational engine. Any excursion usage would mean finding an outside location for storing them when not in use and then contracting with someone for motive power when they want to use them. I don't know quite what they will have in mind for them when they arrive, maybe to house and display some of the museum's collection? But that could be done cheaply with a few old baggage cars, nothing worth trading a BB for, unless like I suggested, it also comes with a not so small pile of cash to help get the museum displays done.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

One would not have to worry about the WOW factor if the Rumor is true that they want to close and sell off the Fairplex Property.


Any truth to this rumor?

Or has this rumor been around for a while ? 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a rumor they would sell off the fairplex property? The entire Los Angeles County fairgrounds? 

That sounds crazy. 

Greg


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 26 Jul 2013 10:49 PM 
They are all worth $10,000 each now, and Accucraft is issuing special certificates to the lucky owners.. 



How's that? You mean Access BB , all #'s, have appreciated $1,000? Acc BB advert price is $8,995.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Fairplex is owned by the County of LA and the only thing I can find for sale is tickets to the upcoming county fair in Sept. If the Museum, which is landlocked inside the fairgrounds is thinking of relocating, thats different, they are probably in a long term lease with the county. If they did leave, its really hard to imaging just whee they could go, its not an easy thing to relocate a bunch of locomotives, cars and a full size depot building.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was joking, poking some fun at your question if big boy models were worth any more.

No, of course not they did not automatically go up in value based on the news.

Geg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Any one got a update on 4014?


Got any Pics of the move?


What's happening 

JJ


----------



## Chris_Haon (Dec 28, 2011)

According to the UP Facebook page the steam crew has been in Cali working on 4014 checking her bearings, working on brakes, etc. they said they will post the move schedule as there will be stops along the way for the public to view 4014.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

From UP's web site, good video!
https://www.uprr.com/newsinfo/community_ties/2013/august/0815_4014.shtml

Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 29 Aug 2013 07:43 AM 
From UP's web site, good video!
https://www.uprr.com/newsinfo/community_ties/2013/august/0815_4014.shtml

Don 


Thanks for this link. I hope this video finally puts to rest what the naysayers have been saying about the maintenance of the engine during its static display period. These folks KNOW what they are doing and I am confident UP will get this beast running again!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, I was surprised at the "opposition" to the information about the maintenance that the museum staff had been doing. 

All great news, the better condition, the sooner it will be running. I remember the argument that since the boiler cladding and insulation was taken off that this was a problem, when in reality, that is what saved the boiler from rusting. 

When just sitting, the insulation gets moisture and that pressed up against the boiler itself causes rust that you cannot even see. 

Go UP! 

Greg


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

I can't confirm it, but I read somewhere that the plan is to cut the Metro rail and tie into the panel tracks early Sunday morning, Jan. 26.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wgn4884 on 21 Jan 2014 04:40 PM 
I can't confirm it, but I read somewhere that the plan is to cut the Metro rail and tie into the panel tracks early Sunday morning, Jan. 26. It's CONFIRMED NOW!







http://www.up.com/newsinfo/communit...ture.shtml


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems UP continues to sweeten the pot!! 

Now a UP box car has been added in the exchange process, along with the caboose and SD40-2... 

Dirk


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

It's on it way! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zf7aZKkg-dU 
It shows it on the move. 

Don


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,
Thanks for the link








I like the end with the music and stills.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## formulabruce (Jul 23, 2013)

I saw the 4012 move in '84, pulled by B&M GP's was nice because they used flat cars ( well worn ones too) at each end making pictures pretty nice but it was cold damp and snowing. Brakes were not hooked up, but they didnt go to fast, was a long ride to the new Steamtown.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Any news on the next move?

Don


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

UP steam page has this: 

Monday, February 10 â€" Friday, February 28 
No Public Display Bloomington, Calif. 
19100 Slover Ave. 

So, maybe the end of the month it will move out?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

*Update I surfed across:

Huge Big Boy steam locomotive coming back to life
http://news.yahoo.com/huge-big-boy-steam-locomotive-coming-back-life-073258235.html*


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Check UPSTEAM.COM . The run to Wyoming is scheduled. It will be in Vegas the 29th for public display. It appears they will be traveling about 20mph per their schedule.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

This in Stockton, Utah May, 2nd


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

Bryan, 

Nice video, thanks for posting. I wonder why they had so many empty flats in the train. 

Patrick


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard the guy that was funding this rebuild backed out, due to bad relations with the current guy heading the UP steam program. So wonder how this will work out. The other two UP steam engines are sitting in the steam shop with problems. The Challenger has not been out in a couple of years and 844 has some boiler problems. Not sure we'll ever seen any of the 3 running again.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

All extra flatcars is for Braking help stop the train! Because Big Boy did not have any brake. it need restoration big boy can have brake back.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> I heard the guy that was funding this rebuild backed out, due to bad relations with the current guy heading the UP steam program. So wonder how this will work out. The other two UP steam engines are sitting in the steam shop with problems. The Challenger has not been out in a couple of years and 844 has some boiler problems. Not sure we'll ever seen any of the 3 running again.


Jerry,

I wouldn't worry about a "supposed" guy backing out of this rebuild. UP Corporation, from folks I have talked to about this, say that UP is funding this through corporate marketing. UP has already spent a few million just getting 4014 ready to travel and moved to Cheyenne. When a big restoration like this starts, there are always rumors floating around. Not unusual by any means. UP is #138 of the Fortune 500 Corporations. I believe that the Challenger and 844 are on the back burner for now, so 4014 can be made ready for the 2019, 150th anniversary at Promontory Point. That's the big push now. It's ALL about marketing for the Anniversary.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you are right Gary. Shame that at least one of the others can't be running during the years of the BB restoration.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This restoration is probably the largest (no pun intended) and the most complicated that UP has ever attempted. BOTH in monetary resources and manpower. You're looking at five to ten million dollars in funds! I believe I heard this figure mentioned by a UP executive a few months back AND at that time he commented that it was well within UP's budget to do so. He didn't seem to be fazed at all by the amount.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

UP's biggest problem is finding enough 'old hands' that know how to do the work. They keep retiring in 2 ways....

John


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here a video.


----------



## Gp382DH7315 (Dec 19, 2013)

From Golden Spike Tower Facebook posting:
http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles...eyenne_wyoming_union_pacific.txt#.VG1TEIsUuA0


----------

